# Dry & Live Fire with a Pistol



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 27, 2011)

So there are tons of advice that gets tossed around on how much someone should dry fire and or live fire. Several solid personal training plans and many things to learn from some of the older and younger shooters on here.

I figured it would be nice to share your “basic” level dry and live practice regime that you use to maintain basic skills. I will start this off, but I look forward to reading what everyone is doing, even if you currently do not do anything. The format is to outline your dry and live fire drills, and the reasons why you practice them.



> Slow Thirty: is my dry fire practice, I conduct this just about every day unless I am unable to get to it for some uncommon reason. I conduct these drills very slow and deliberate in an effort to reinforce each step and ensure that I am doing them correctly each time. I believe that all dry fire practice should be conducted slow, and not for speed. I think speeding through the dry practice negates the reason “to ingrain into muscle memory”.
> 
> SLOW THIRTY (DRY-FIRE)
> 10 Reps of slow draw and fire.
> ...


 
The reason I focus on these three areas instead of all the others that are many, is that I find these three to be the ones that I will need to do very fast while under high amounts of stress. The draw and fire is to ensure first round hits at fast speeds, the tap-rack-bang is to clear a stoppage and get the gun running and the slide lock reload is a for a bad day where the first 15 rounds did not do the job.


----------

